# jobs



## anijumathew (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi
What are the chances of getting a microsoft business intelligence job in australia


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

That's not a very easy question to answer but it might worth your while to research and browse Microsoft employment/ talent acquisition centre? Which state are you interested in? If NSW, I know their based in Rhodes.


----------

